# New smoker in GA



## mwsumner (Nov 13, 2007)

Just wanted to drop by and say hello.  My name is Mike.  I'm in Dacula, GA, a little outside Atlanta.  I got a new Royal Oak offset smoker a couple of weeks ago and found this forum.  It's been great to help me get started.  Thanks to all you veterans that share your knowledge with us newbies.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi Mike! Welcome to the forum. There are some other good folks here from Georgia.......glad you joined in.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Used to go by Dacula all the time when my mom lived in Winder, spent plenty of time sitting still on 316.  LOL


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Mike! This IS the place to learn more about smoking. Folks here are ready and willing to answer questions, so make yourself at home and ask away. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to smf. This place is great tons of help and good smoke. Be sure to check out the e-course good info.


----------



## raypeel (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard Mike.  Lots of good info here.


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Mike,  I'm glad to see another GA boy on here!  Also nice to have someone so close too me!!!  Im in 30542 right around the corner
Welcome aboard!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard Mike, glad you found us!


----------



## raypeel (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard Mike.  Our company has a terminal in Winder and I made that trip about 7 years ago.  Lotsa trees out there.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello Mike, thanks for joining us at the SMF. You'll find this a very friendly site with very experienced smokin' folks. Be sure and chekout Jeff's 5 day ecourse, good reading/review. Looking forward to your smokin' adventures and Q Views too!


----------



## richtee (Nov 13, 2007)

Geor- gaaah, sweet geor-gah... OK...voice's a lil roughtoday...heh. Welcome to SMF. We'll have ya producing drool in equal amounts to the Q ya make in NO TIME!


----------



## gramason (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome! I have some coworkers in Douglassville


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome Mike -
Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 14, 2007)

welcometo the smf mike.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!I'm glad you joined! we're always willng to help!


----------



## dingle (Nov 14, 2007)

Glad you found us Mike! Jump on and enjoy the ride. post those pics


----------



## rip (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the site, your goin to like it here.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 14, 2007)

*Welcome Mike, you've found a great place to learn. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, please send water


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 16, 2007)

Good to see another Georgia member. Maybe we can have a get together some day. And maybe, just maybe my schedule and family will let me go!


----------



## homebrewru (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome!  I'm just down the road in Athens.


----------



## camp_cookie (Nov 16, 2007)

Howdy.  I'm just down 316 from you.

Where did you get that Royal Oak smoker?


----------



## mwsumner (Nov 16, 2007)

I got it at Wal-Mart on Hamilton Mill at I-85.  It's about 15 minutes off of 316 in Dacula.  It's really solidly made. I looked at several places before getting it.


----------



## monstah (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Enjoy your new addiction!


----------



## camp_cookie (Nov 16, 2007)

Cool.  I've been watching for them to go on clearance at the stores around here.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Mike!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you aboard!...You're gonna love it here!...
.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Mike. Lots of friendly folks here who enjoy have fun with smoking adventures.


----------



## flash (Nov 16, 2007)

Yee hah!! I know there are some great smokers from the State of GA. Got good friends in Sylvester and Moultrie. Dam fine smoking state with great bar-b-que. How can you go wrong. Welcome aboard.


----------

